# A 'normal' shot volume with a la pavoni/gaggia lever machine?



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

This might be quite a specific question for people who have experience with these lever machines, but I'd be interested in any input.

I can make really great espresso (in my opinion!) with my gaggia factory, however the shot volume is very rarely over 1oz putting it right in ristretto territory. I do like ristretto but sometimes I feel that it can be so strong that the flavours don't come through like they do with espresso I get in Kaffeine, Notes, Monmouth etc and also it tends to get a bit drowned in latte/cappuccino etc.

Is this just a limitation of this kind of machine? I know the piston chamber isn't huge and that's the limiting factor I think, as lifting the lever for a second pull tends to wreck the puck (so I hear) so that isn't really an option. Using less coffee allows for more room for water in the chamber but to make a significant difference I think you'd have to use 10g or under. Having watched videos of other levers like Creminas, Gaggia Achilles, they don't seem to have the same problem.

I think ultimately that's the reason why I will be buying something pump driven in the future. That and the fact I have to depressurise the machine to refill every 3 shots!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Would a large triple basket help do you think? Then you could still put 15 grams in and leave plenty of headspace for more water.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Great suggestion, maybe I should have a look to see if anyone sells them. The basket size isn't standard so that might be a problem I guess.


----------

